# Chicken pie struggles



## Goliath (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi everyone,


First post. So I'm having some struggles with a chicken pie recipe that I really enjoy making but I can't seem to perfect. 



The recipe I'm using is Jamie Olivers chicken pie recipe. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=156Cf9NPcy4


My main issue is the gravy consistency. If I make the filling and add cornstarch while it's boiling, it gets nice and thick and gets to the consistency I want.


However once I let the filling cool a bit, put the pastry lid on, brush with egg wash and prick with a fork into the oven -- about 45 minutes later once the pasty has cooked nicely, when I break into the pastry the gravy is super thin. Not thick at all.

So I'm trying to understand what I'm doing wrong here. Why is my filling so watery and thin? Any tips you could recommend please let me know.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 28, 2021)

Welcome to Discuss Cooking, Goliath. I think the problem is using corn starch instead of flour. Corn starch is great for thickening a gravy that will be used soon. Too much heating does tend to make it lose its thickening power.


----------



## Goliath (Jan 28, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Welcome to Discuss Cooking, Goliath. I think the problem is using corn starch instead of flour. Corn starch is great for thickening a gravy that will be used soon. Too much heating does tend to make it lose its thickening power.




Thank you for your reply! Wow, that's a simple solution, will definitely try it next time, thank you.


My only other issue is that when I make chicken pie I almost always use chicken breasts instead of thighs due to price - in my country thighs are way more expensive than breasts. 


What I do is I cut the chicken breasts into strips and then I lightly fry them until they are about 60% done. Then I remove, and add back to the pot once I've cooked the rest of my veggies, add stock etc.


My issue is that by the time the puff pastry is fully cooked (45 minutes later in my oven), my chicken ends up pretty dry. I don't know how to make a chicken pie with soft, succulent chicken (if using chicken breasts).


Any tips, tricks would be most appreciated.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 28, 2021)

Goliath said:


> My issue is that by the time the puff pastry is fully cooked (45 minutes later in my oven), my chicken ends up pretty dry.



Unfortunately, chicken breasts go from perfectly cooked to overdone in just a few minutes at pie baking temps. I would recommend just searing them and/or cutting them into slightly larger pieces.

A few Q's…

1.) What temp do you bake your pie at?

2.) Does your oven have convection fan?

3.) Do you blind bake your crust beforehand (or would you be willing to)?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 28, 2021)

The idea to use flour in place of corn starch is right on.

If your chicken is overcooked by the time the pie is done, don't precook the chicken. The original recipe specifies thigh meat for this reason. It contains more fat so it won't dry out as easily.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 28, 2021)

Goliath said:


> Thank you for your reply! Wow, that's a simple solution, will definitely try it next time, thank you.
> 
> 
> My only other issue is that when I make chicken pie I almost always use chicken breasts instead of thighs due to price - in my country thighs are way more expensive than breasts.
> ...


Why aren't you just following the recipe? It calls for chicken breast, not thighs, and flour, not corn starch.

Does your oven not go up to 200°C? If it does, the video says the pie should be done in about 15 minutes. You are basically just baking the crust and making sure the flour loses its raw taste. Everything in the filling is already cooked. Did you preheat your oven? That could make a big difference.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 28, 2021)

Another thought would be to refrigerate your pre-seared chicken before adding it to the pie, and again, more squared off chunks would cook slower than strips.


----------



## Goliath (Jan 28, 2021)

ScottinPollock said:


> Unfortunately, chicken breasts go from perfectly cooked to overdone in just a few minutes at pie baking temps. I would recommend just searing them and/or cutting them into slightly larger pieces.
> 
> A few Q's…
> 
> ...




Temp is around 210 deg. Oven does not have convection fan. I don't blind bake my crust.


I don't have a base crust, I just have a puff pastry lid. Pop it on over the filling and Bobs your uncle.  As in the Jamie recipe that I linked to - everything is done according to his instructions.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 28, 2021)

ScottinPollock said:


> Unfortunately, chicken breasts go from perfectly cooked to overdone in just a few minutes at pie baking temps. I would recommend just searing them and/or cutting them into slightly larger pieces.
> 
> A few Q's…
> 
> ...


Good questions. But, I never heard of blind baking a top crust. There isn't any bottom crust.


----------



## Goliath (Jan 28, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> The idea to use flour in place of corn starch is right on.
> 
> If your chicken is overcooked by the time the pie is done, don't precook the chicken. The original recipe specifies thigh meat for this reason. It contains more fat so it won't dry out as easily.




So if I don't precook it, are you suggesting I put the raw uncooked chicken into the filling mixture, then put the lid on and bake in the oven like that?


----------



## Goliath (Jan 28, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Why aren't you just following the recipe? It calls for chicken breast, not thighs, and flour, not corn starch.
> 
> Does your oven not go up to 200°C? If it does, the video says the pie should be done in about 15 minutes. You are basically just baking the crust and making sure the flour loses its raw taste. Everything in the filling is already cooked. Did you preheat your oven? That could make a big difference.




I'm using chicken breasts. Admittedly, I don't have flour so hence the cornstarch but I didn't know there would be such a difference which you pointed out, and I'm glad you did.


My oven goes up to 240 deg. However everything in my oven seems to take SOOOOO long to cook. If I cook the pie for 15 minutes the pastry will look white and nothing has crisped up.


After 45 minutes the pastry looks golden brown and has puffed up. Whenever I see his recommendation of 15 minutes I'm always rolling my eyes because it just doesn't work that way in my oven.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 28, 2021)

Goliath said:


> So if I don't precook it, are you suggesting I put the raw uncooked chicken into the filling mixture, then put the lid on and bake in the oven like that?



You can do that _as long as you ensure the filling is hot and bubbling_ when you take it out. Or you can consider partially cooking the chicken before adding it to the rest of the recipe.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 28, 2021)

Goliath said:


> Temp is around 210 deg. Oven does not have convection fan. I don't blind bake my crust.
> 
> I don't have a base crust, I just have a puff pastry lid. Pop it on over the filling and Bobs your uncle.  As in the Jamie recipe that I linked to - everything is done according to his instructions.



OK... Sorry, didn't watch the vid. 

1.) Cut the chicken a little thicker.

2.) Sear it only, in a hot pan.

3.) Let it cool, and then refrigerate it for a half hour or so.

4.) Add the chicken last, just before covering with the pie crust.

Of course you can probably skip all these steps and go with the 15 minute mark and just put the pie under the broiler (grill) for a few more minutes to get it crispy.

If your oven seems to under perform, are you at altitude? Have you checked its set temp is actually its real temp via a thermometer?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 28, 2021)

Are you preheating the oven before putting the pie in?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 28, 2021)

Goliath, all my packages of puff pastry also go from 375 or 400 and for anywhere from 15 to 25 minutes. 

If it is really taking 45 minutes in your oven then there just might be something wrong with it?  Do you have problems baking anything else in it? 

Is the puff pastry separated into sheets or need to be rolled out?  is it too thick?

Something just doesn't make sense.  

I feel for you - very frustrating!  

BTW - Welcome to DC!


----------



## Goliath (Jan 28, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Are you preheating the oven before putting the pie in?




Yes of course I put the pie in after the oven has preheated to the desired temp.


----------



## Goliath (Jan 28, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> Goliath, all my packages of puff pastry also go from 375 or 400 and for anywhere from 15 to 25 minutes.
> 
> If it is really taking 45 minutes in your oven then there just might be something wrong with it?  Do you have problems baking anything else in it?
> 
> ...




It's one big sheet that I have to roll out. If I cook the pie for 15 minutes and then put under the broiler what happens is the pastry is raw inside. Raw, raw, chewy pastry. 



I've tried this.


If I cook for 40-45 minutes and then put under the broiler, the pastry is nice and puffed up, it's crispy and zero raw, chewy pastry. I just have to accept the fact that my oven is slow. 



I think I'll implement some of the good tips in the thread. Precook chicken until 60% or so, let it cool, put in the fridge then add to the filling once it's ready to be put in the oven. Hopefully by taking those extra steps the chicken won't be super duper dry by the time the pastry has cooked.


I think putting completely raw chicken into the pie filling and cooking under liquid for 40-45 minutes is going to be a little dicey.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 28, 2021)

Consider buying an inexpensive oven thermometer to check the actual temperature of the oven. You may find the temp is way off. With an oven thermometer, you can determine what setting you need to get the temp you want. That'll may cooking less stressful.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 28, 2021)

Goliath said:


> ...
> I think I'll implement some of the good tips in the thread. Precook chicken until 60% or so, let it cool, put in the fridge then add to the filling once it's ready to be put in the oven. ...
> 
> I think putting completely raw chicken into the pie filling and cooking under liquid for 40-45 minutes is going to be a little dicey.





Andy M. said:


> Consider buying an inexpensive oven thermometer to check the actual temperature of the oven. You may find the temp is way off. With an oven thermometer, you can determine what setting you need to get the temp you want. That'll may cooking less stressful.



I don't think you need to worry especially if you even just brown your chicken - pretty sure after 40 minutes it's going to be cooked.  And if all your other ingredients are ready and heated - at this point, I wouldn't let it cool nor refrigerate - I would just add them all together.

I have not read that recipe but if all your ingredients are warm or hot when put into the dish, it might even help the pastry come to temperature. 

Another suggestion, why not try just cooking some pastry to see how long it takes?  This way you will know if the pie ingredients are having an affect on anything.

I was going to suggest exactly what *Andy* has said.  An oven thermometer shouldn't be that expensive. And certainly help to make things less stressful.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 28, 2021)

Maybe the problem is the puff pastry. Do other people have the same problem with that brand of puff pastry?

But, I agree with Andy and Dragnlaw. Finding out how hot your oven actually gets could help solve the problem.


----------



## Kevin86 (Jan 28, 2021)

Also just to go a bit outside the box switch it out for stewing beef if it’s cooked then in moisture it can go all day and just melt apart. So a beef pie may turn out well for you. 

Also I have cheated on this recipe and changed it Jamie Oliver has a quick easy pizza dough recipe that takes no time to whip up and top the dish with. It’s not puffy but it’s not a dry pie pastry either so I kinda like it and it tops it simply and goes well with the gravy. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K2RB1KcNtAM


----------



## Goliath (Jan 29, 2021)

Thanks for your comments everyone. The Jamie Oliver recipe is getting a little stale for me flavour-wise. I just find it bland now as this is the one I've been making a lot, so if anyone can give me some tips to make a chicken pie more delicious I'm all ears.


I'm a beginner cook so please don't blast me.  

 I've never considered this until now, but maybe adding some Chutney to the filling? Adding something or taking something away from the recipe, like the mustard? 



Anyone who has advice on what they would add to a chicken pie to make it tastier and add extra dimension of flavour, please give me your thoughts.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 30, 2021)

I would make a chicken stew, beef stew, etc... without the puff pastry.

Decide what individual serving dishes you are going to use and cut pieces of puff pastry to fit.  Place the pieces of dough on a baking sheet, glaze, and bake them.  At serving time ladle the hot stew into the serving dishes and top each serving with puff pastry.

Another option would be to use frozen puff pastry cases.

https://www.pepperidgefarm.com/product/puff-pastry-shells/

For a different flavor element, I would make a basic Supreme Sauce seasoned with sherry, cognac, or bits of pimiento and add cooked chicken with some combination of peas, carrots, mushrooms, or pearl onions.

https://frugalhausfrau.com/2018/10/16/easiest-supreme-sauce/

Good luck!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 30, 2021)

Supreme Sauce!  What a great idea.  Another option is to make an Aurora Sauce.  This is done by adding tomato puree to your Supreme Sauce, Chicken Veloute, or Bechemel Sauce.

Add mushrooms, parsley, and a touch of lemon juice to make a Sauce Poulte.

There are so many sauces that will work in you chicken pot pie.  To me, the classic is made with chicken veloute, or Supreme Sauce, to which diced, cooked potato baby green peas, diced, cooked carrot, and either rustic chopped, or pearl onion is added, along with chicken meat.  

Actually, using cornish rock game hens will give you better texture and flavor.   And I prefer a pie crust for the lid, and also like a bottom crust.  But that's just me.  Use whatever assembly technique you prefer.

Also, since veloute, bechamel, etc. start with a flour roux, the pot pie filling remains creamy and thick, and doesn't break down as cornstarch thickened sauce does.  I hope you reach your pot pie Nirvana.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Goliath (Jun 1, 2022)

So just an update :  



I tried everything - cooking the chicken pieces half-way through and then putting it in the fridge to cool, adding it into the pie filling to cook in the oven still results in, for the most part, dry chicken pieces. And this is chicken that has virtually no colour on it either, so it looks white. 



However I found a trick - if I flour my chicken pieces, I can brown it all over so it gets that nice golden-brown colour, adding it to my pie filling and after cooking? Perfectly tender chicken breast pieces!!!  


Apparently the flour has something to do with it. Not sure what exactly.


The other thing - the sauce consistency. I've tried everything I can to ensure the filling itself is not runny. Even if the mixture looks like clay consistency in the fridge, once it cooks, and I cut a piece of the pastry, the filling is very runny and I've never understood this.


Long story short, I've solved this problem by creating a roux! Before I used to just add flour (or cornstorch) to the filling mixture with the chicken stock and wait for it to get thick. Now I start off making the roux, add the chicken stock and ... the order I do this seems to have worked as I made a chicken pie last week and for the first time the filling consistency was thick! Very thick, just how I like it.


So anyways, just thought I would add my 2c. Flouring the chicken made it super tender, and makes it look great after browning it, and creating the roux solved my runny filling issue.


The only little issue is that the chicken pieces have a slightly ... I don't know,gummy texture? I assume this is due to the flour, but it definitely has a different texture and taste. But it's really soft and tender.


----------

